# Installing new speakers in 2003 Jetta



## WonBallHungLow (Mar 13, 2006)

I blew my driver side front door speaker in my 2003 Jetta and I want to replace it. First question, do I need to remove the entire door panel or can I just pop the speaker grill off and replace the speaker from there? Second question, is the Jetta's speaker system a component system? (meaning the speaker in the door is a woofer connected to a crossover and the tweeter in the a pillar is also connected to a crossover or is the speaker in the door just your average everyday two way speaker). By the way, I do not have the Monsoon system. Finally, if I do need to take off the entire door panel do you think I should pay Crutchfield to get a manual for it or is there someone here who has a pretty detailed description of how to remove the door panel and speaker (and if so could you link me to it). Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jaybong (Jun 11, 2005)

4 inch in the doors and a tweeter in the dash. no xover, just caps on the tweets.
you should be able to do this yourself its really simple.


----------



## WonBallHungLow (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (jaybong)*

Crutchfield sad its got 6 1/2" in the doors, you telling me a 4" will fit? And I'm guessing that I do have to take the door panel off right?


----------



## Case (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: (WonBallHungLow)*

Look in the MKIV FAQ for a complete description on how to take off the door panels.
jaybong is wrong- they are 6.5" and you will need to make spacers to replace the plastic factory ones, especially after drilling out the rivets that hold in the stock speakers. This is not a quick procedure, and unless you're replacing it with an OEM speaker, you'll have to fabricate a mounting flange.


----------



## jaybong (Jun 11, 2005)

Jay is wrong- sorry, my bad... thats mk2 with 4 inch- 6.5 is correct for your whip
my bad sorry.


----------



## WonBallHungLow (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (jaybong)*

whoa wait a tic, i have to fabricate something here? you telling me that I just done unscrew the stocker and slap in a replacement? whats involved in making this mounting bracket and you think it will come with instructions if i order the speaker from crutchfield?


----------



## Case (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: (WonBallHungLow)*

It's highly unlikely that crutchfield will provide you with everything you need- if they send anything it will likely be a plastic spacer, which often break easily and aren't nearly as good as MDF rings for acoustical value. 
read these:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=534059
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1192298
and countless other threads about spacers for door speakers in MKIV's


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (Case)*

yeah, you have to make spacers. go buy yourself some MDF and get to it. it's not that much work.


----------



## MbR24 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (1sik95jetta)*

I sell and install car electronic equip at Best Buy in Middletown NY. the door panels will come off rather easily. couple screws, couple of upholstery snaps and it's off. and there will be a small "hook" of sorts on the backside of the door handle lever. (you'll need a really thin screwdriver or pick tool to remove this)
the speaker itself will be sitting in a black plastic besel which will be rivited onto the door. just take a uni-bit or a drill bit to the rivits and pull the entire thing off (speaker and plastic) Best Buy or any other shop that sells car audio stuff will have 6 1/2" spacers. I usally use 1/2" thick spacers. but depending on the thickness of your speaker you might need 1" thick spacers.
as for the tweeters. yes it's a component system, and as posted by someone else, there isn't a "crossover" persay. there IS (like he put it) a speaker cap of sorts in the door to block different freq. ranges from going to the tweeter. since it cant really handle all ranges. but they WILL still work with the aftermarket speaker.
if you have any other questions or anything feel free to IM me on here or email me. [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh yeah and good luck!










_Modified by MbR24 at 2:13 AM 4-4-2006_


----------

